# Mokkelaar



## Hakro

My friend has bought a boat named "Mokkelaar". He says it's Dutch for "smuggler", but I couldn't find the word in any dictionary. Can anyone help?


----------



## Faylasoof

Hello Hakro, 

The word you want is  smokkelaar!

 smuggler = smokkelaar = sluikhandelaar, 
smuggling = smokkelen


----------



## Hakro

Thank you, Faylasoof!

That's exactly what I thought, there must be an "s" to start with.

I'll tell my friend to change the name of his boat!


----------



## HKK

Be careful, it's supposed to be bad luck to change the name of a boat!


----------



## Hakro

HKK said:


> Be careful, it's supposed to be bad luck to change the name of a boat!


I know; but it's always possible to use the Vigor's Denaming Ceremony.


----------



## Suehil

'Mokkelaar' could also be a made-up name meaning 'catcher of mokkels' - a girl trap.
(A 'mokkel' is a slang word for a girl)


----------



## Hakro

Thank you, Suehil! You have an interesting interpretation! In this case it probably isn't the right one, as the name was originally given by the kids of the first owner, two girls about ten years of age. And the "trapped girl" in this picture is the wife of my friend.


----------

